# Pet shampoo on people



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

*Natural pet shampoo on people*

Have you tried Pet shampoo or conditioner over your own hair? I tried recently and the results are very good, more than I could imaged

Since I was a child I had a lot of difficulties managing my hair wish is curly and I always keep it short since if I leave it long it would look like a bird nest lol, many people even have told me is like Marge Simpson hair >-> 

My hair always had slipt ends, looked static like and dry,and had problems wit dandurff, I tried several products and none seemed to work, only L'oreal kids at some grade, my dermatologyst game me medicated product and they didn't work ethier


You see, lately tropiclean and their spa line changed some formulas and has a new make over for the old bottles , I read the ingredients and they are simple and natural, then I read the ones in my own products for humans ad they have A LOT of chemicals wit really odd names.

Some nasty stuff like types of alcohols, sodium sulfate that I assume is similar to sodium bicarbonate wish I have nasty allergic reactions


So after reading all that two weeks ago I decided to try the pet products on myself and the results are breathtaking , no more static like hair!! my hair is now soft and do not stand like Goku's hair, the dandurff is reducing, the curls looks more defined and hydrated and even shiny something that I never had it before because it looked matte wit a rusty burn tone.

I assume that the lots of chemicals in human's products were damaging my hair, and now wit the natural pet products my hair is mush better.

Wow I just found a very interesting article about sodium sulafate's dangers for the hair and skin Dangers and Side Effects of Using Shampoo that Contains Sulfate | Sulfate Free Shampoo - Information and Reviews


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I have used Cowboy Magic on mine. Both the rosewater shampoo and the detangler. It worked well for me, but then it is also a human/dog/horse crossover shampoo anyway.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I keep my dog's shampoo in the shower with ours and a friend who was staying with us accidentally used it everyday for a week. He didn't realise until the last day and I laughed and laughed when he was a bit upset about it. At least he didn't get any fleas!
I've been buying non sulfate shampoo for as long as I remember, it really does make a difference.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Mane and Tail here, but it has been a while. It's a horse shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Agree, lol is crazy that pet and animal shampoos are better than regular (even some times mush expencive) products for humans 




MollyWoppy said:


> I keep my dog's shampoo in the shower with ours and a friend who was staying with us accidentally used it everyday for a week. He didn't realise until the last day and I laughed and laughed when he was a bit upset about it. At least he didn't get any fleas!
> I've been buying non sulfate shampoo for as long as I remember, it really does make a difference.


Lol, well at least his hair went shiny? some of the pet shampoos have a good smell, the tropiclean ones smell rally nice I can see how they could get confused mostly if thre's isn't a dog picture in the label.

About the sodium sulfate , I wonder if is similar to sodium bicarbonate in terms of reaction to the skin?, at least I do have allergies to bicarbonate

For example I can only use toothpaste for kids or the normal non gimmick ones, because if I try to use the ones that are labeled "whitening/extra/mint/ice/fresh/crystal" and similars then I have severe allergic reactions,the skin on my lips peel off , I get rashes wit blood and the skin dries and it pains a lot, my gums hurts too hwell: my dermatologyst says to me that I'm allergic to bicarbonate and other cleaning chemicals of those extra cleaning toothpastes, so if I'm that allergic to those types of things then is likely that I'm also allergic to sulfate maybe in a lesser grade but is likely.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I used mane and tail growing up too. It worked just fine for me and never caused any issues. I know that some human shampoos can be pretty tough on dogs so it makes sense why the more sensitive dog shampoo is working so well for your hair. I may have to tell my fiance about that, she sometimes has issues with her shampoos.


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

My mom uses Wen shampoo and raves about. Personally I have never liked it. But he makes a line for dogs and the only difference is the packaging. It is the exact same formula for humans. Other than Mane and Tail I have never tried my dogs shampoos.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

NutroGeoff said:


> I used mane and tail growing up too. It worked just fine for me and never caused any issues. I know that some human shampoos can be pretty tough on dogs so it makes sense why the more sensitive dog shampoo is working so well for your hair. I may have to tell my fiance about that, she sometimes has issues with her shampoos.



Agree, when I compared the ingredient list of my shampoo to the dog one its a huge difference, the human one had so many things that the letters are hard to read because they are so small since they have to cram all that huge list in the back of the bottle 

Now I understand why some dog groomers and vets say to not use human shampoo on dogs they say is the ph, but now I know that they are more harsh to the skin like the sodium sulfate that some pet products don't have , after reading more on this they should say "soap or detergent free" on the label to ID it faster 





starturtle said:


> My mom uses Wen shampoo and raves about. Personally I have never liked it. But he makes a line for dogs and the only difference is the packaging. It is the exact same formula for humans. Other than Mane and Tail I have never tried my dogs shampoos.



That's awesome that they share the same formula, what's the name of their pet line?


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

[/QUOTE]That's awesome that they share the same formula, what's the name of their pet line?[/QUOTE]

Wen Pets. Very original I know.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Update! now that it has passed a few months, my hair is a LOT better 

The dandurf is gone, the frizz, tangles, sunburn look, and all the rashes in my scalp are also gone, in the past if I touched those rashes they would bleed but now no more.

It really made a big difference since I stopped using the hair products wit sulfate and the other nasty chemicals in them, now even the people tell me my hair is mush better.

This means I have a HUGE allergic reaction to sulfate and related products, at least I know from before that I'm allergic to sodium bicarbonate, as I can only use kids or plain adult toothpaste because if I use those extra clean types like whitening , ice, fresh and the likes I will get an allergic reaction by only using it ONCE I will get bloody rashes in my lips and gums


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

I think when I get some more money I will try the Wen products, I've notice my hair is harder to manage and hydrate after I use shampoo too. It was getting a little better with the pure Argan Oil shampoo/conditioner I got from TJ Maxx straight from Italy, but I need a lot more for my hair. It gets tangled too easily even after combing my hair, its frizzy and limp.


----------



## Stuart Pelly (Jan 14, 2019)

My wife's sister uses Mane n tail shampoo for horses on her hair. I wouldn't use pet shampoo on my head but I do use human shampoo for my dogs. Not regular shampoo of course but baby shampoo. Much milder. Good for me and good for the dogs, plus it smells great and it's not over-priced and you can buy it without having to go to the pet store.


----------

